
Hermann Hesse on Little Joys - Tomte
https://www.brainpickings.org/2017/03/06/hermann-hesse-little-joys-my-belief/
======
ivanbakel
A little too high-horsed for my taste - I don't see why the idea of moderation
seems to cycle around every few years as some grand epiphany, as if Aristotle
didn't write the same thing 2000 years ago. It comes off as about mild now as
it did then.

The last part just smacked of middle-class platitudes. It would certainly be a
much nicer world if we all had the time to slow down and smell the flowers,
but the fact is that many daily workers don't really have a choice in the
matter. Russell (In Praise Of Idleness) thinks this the great crime of 20th
century capitalism, since he thought it demonstrated that we could get by on a
4-hour day and give more leisure time to everyone - and I'm inclined to agree.
That would be a better message than tut-tutting.

~~~
chadcmulligan
Perhaps, but why not spend our time to build a world like this? It's just a
matter of choice, there is no reason for work, work,work.

